# advice design construction rake for mini excavator



## babolottino (Nov 1, 2018)

hi, I do not know if I'm writing the message in the sector of the right forum, however in any case I expose the question
an acquaintance of mine would like to make a scrap or a ripper or an artisanal bucket to hook to the boom of an excavator to use as a sort of aglyle tool, to clear the ground and free it from branches, bushes brambles, stones, there is a bucket on the market particular, but it is very expensive, we would like to know if you could help us to make a craft by spending a little money, perhaps using a large steel profile as a support frame and pieces of round steel accented and welded like teeth, the device should be bolted to the bucket of the excavator and then disassemble after use, it should be about a meter long and 15 mm thick for a width suitable for the purpose some suggestions or advice useful for the purpose thanks for the attention, we wait opinions
















https://dizv3061bgivy.cloudfront.net/mmc-assets/pdfs/lectura/komatsu/pc75r2/pc75r_2_it(e0b).pdf
http://attrezzatures.com/tecniche/costruzioni-6048/komatsu/pc75-1.html


----------



## DJP (Nov 1, 2018)

I have made useful digging and trenching devices out of truck leaf springs. The end result doesn't need to look pretty or even symmetrical to do the job. Strong is important though so weld deeply with multiple passes and maximum area.


----------



## babolottino (Nov 2, 2018)

you would have some pictures kindly of this rudimentary bucket please thanks maybe some design thank you

https://www.edilizia.com/fac_import_export/rato-rastrello-dissodatore











https://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/build-yourself/103382-rock-bucket.html




http://www.michaelstractors.com/forum/pop_printer_friendly.asp?TOPIC_ID=3749
http://www.therakeshop.com/


----------



## DJP (Nov 2, 2018)

Sorry, no pictures as my diggers were built a long time ago. You already have a mental idea of what you want so just make one. Using leaf spring steel is my contribution to this project as it can be cut and sharpened to provide tough parts for digging. My last one had only a single leaf spring tooth for trenching underground water sprinkler systems. Pretty and painted is not that important but tough and strong are.

Enjoy the project and show us your first prototype.


----------



## babolottino (Nov 4, 2018)

on the net I found some examples what do you think is the simplest and most effective to implement and use ?. I would like to make one to hook directly to the bottom of the bucket, or to the blade on the teeth what do you suggest?


----------



## DJP (Nov 4, 2018)

If you are going to manufacture these as a business then use the design provided however if this is a one time device for a one time job, just cut up some truck leaf springs and weld them to a heavy wall square tube. The curve of the springs will do the digging and by leaving a gap between each spring you will get the same effect. I doubt that the soil you are working will care how it looks. You may also need to make repairs so keeping it simple allows you to quickly weld and get the rake back in use.

On the other hand, ignore my comments and build what you like. It's your project and you need to have pride in the result.


----------



## babolottino (Nov 5, 2018)

the excavator is small and slow and old, bought used, with the teeth of the standard bucket it will take a long time fatigue and diesel, the ground is not flat but on the slope with terracing and moraines, let's see if I can build a comb and fix it on the blade in place of the teeth or if I can find an old bucket and maybe I fix a piece of beam or plate on which to weld the teeth and build like a steel claw sinking the tines into the ground and uproots and roots and quarry the stones, now I will evaluate what to do thanks again, if you had drawings or photos I invite you to submit them thanks again


----------



## MachineTom (Nov 5, 2018)

Small and old is not a helpful description.  Look at the bucket you have, measure the length the teeth stick out from the blade portion of the bucket. Measure the width and thickness of the blade material.  say the teeth are 25mm x 20mm, and protrude 75mm from the blade portion of the bucket. The blade of the bucket is 15mm thick and 40mm wide.
What you want to do is keep the ratio of the crossections  the same. so to double the length of the teeth, they have a section of  25 x 20mm = 5.0CM2, so you need about 10CM2  at the end where it connects to the section that acts like the blade area of the bucket.  so the section would be  like 35mm x 28mm=9.8CM2.

This is rough and dirty way to figure out how to upsize something. The best way is to find one that fits your size machine and measure. If you have any rocky ground, BEWARE, you will tear up anything, that is not strong enough to stall the hydraulics.


----------



## babolottino (Nov 6, 2018)

https://dizv3061bgivy.cloudfront.net/mmc-assets/pdfs/lectura/komatsu/pc75r2/pc75r_2_it(e0b).pdf

I suggested a friend of mine blacksmith, without going crazy and change the bucket or build it with a healthy plant, there is an old bucket of that wide cleanse ditches and it changes, they set the teeth to that, just need to size the size of the teeth well to avoid breaking the excavator, the excavator is used as a little used with its limits and its ailments what do you think?


https://www.digbits.co.uk/riddle-buckets.html
https://www.equipmentland.com/product/gradeblade-large-excavator-squeegee-blades-various-sizes/


----------



## DJP (Nov 6, 2018)

If you are worried about stressing the excavator mechanics do not add teeth to a wide bucket that was designed for soft soil. Make a new and much smaller rake with only a few teeth. Progress will be slower but you are not likely to break anything. If the rake breaks that's good as it will be a lesson showing where it needs reinforcement or redesign. 

I suggest that you build something, try to break it then report back. The suspense is growing.


----------



## babolottino (Nov 7, 2018)

http://www.bodinemfg.com/buckets.html
















the ideas are there (I hope they are right), they are still being processed, thanks for the cooperation and the right suggestions, if we will implement it we will surely put the photos thanks again


----------



## RM-MN (Nov 7, 2018)

Notice the width and depth of the teeth that are there to get an idea of what strength might be needed.  Making the longer teeth will require thinking about the forces that the machine can generate and planning how to keep the new teeth from bending.  That is usually done by using heat treated steel.


----------



## babolottino (Nov 8, 2018)

[MEDIA = youtube] V-EW_sKb7pQ [/ MEDIA][MEDIA = youtube] TK6lhVT4_nQ [/ MEDIA][MEDIA = youtube] YprNzkx7vHk [/ MEDIA]



http://digrock.com/rake.htm


il mio amico fabbro mi ha detto che invece di costruire il rastrello di una pianta sana è meglio agganciare i denti dello squartatore al secchio, altrimenti è necessario fare l'attacco con i perni e i braccioli, la lunghezza dei denti sarebbe circa diciotto pollici in circa la distanza tra i denti circa sette otto pollici per occhio, tuttavia il lavoro nel terreno che abbiamo iniziato stiamo tagliando le piante o con il rastrello o con il secchio inizieremo a sradicare le radici e ceppi grazie per la preziosa collaborazione


https://northstarattachments.com/attachments/single-shank-ripper/


----------



## babolottino (Nov 8, 2018)

sorry the translator does not work well:
my blacksmith friend told me that instead of building the rake of a healthy plant it is better to hook the teeth of the ripper to the bucket, otherwise it is necessary to make the attachment with the pins and the armrests, the length of the teeth would be about eighteen inches in about the distance between the teeth about seven eight inches per eye, however the work in the ground that we started we are cutting the plants or with the rake or with the bucket we will begin to root out the roots and strains thanks for the precious collaboration


----------



## MachineTom (Nov 13, 2018)

The photo of the bucket with the rods for teeth, That is called a Manure bucket. It is useless for your intended use.

That 3 tine fork looks like the metal is light for the length of the teeth. Post that happens after use.


----------



## babolottino (Nov 14, 2018)

if I can ask you how would you have done? I have to use recycled material otherwise deviates uneconomical, and I use a narrow bucket and I pick up the tooth, I do not know if I explain the rake is about € 800 without transport you understand that the game is not worth the candle, the company is not worth shopping, if you have alternative solutions, I invite you to thank me

repair bucket with elliptical crossbow truck leaves?


----------



## babolottino (Jan 16, 2019)

What do you think of this tool to be bolted directly to the bucket, to be improved or efficient for use?

Description
Depending on the holes in the bucket, it may be necessary to adjust the bolts on the rake.

• 610 long edge of the bucket
• 1800 across the width
• 25 thick steel
• 150 tooth width apart
• 11 teeth

what opinion do you have to improve and make it more effective?


----------



## DJP (Jan 16, 2019)

If the purpose is to collect excavated trees then don't change anything. Use it until it breaks and you will find the weakness. Hopefully the bolts are grade 8.

If you will be digging into rocky soil the rake may be to long for the loads placed on them. 

Just an observation for afar. You need to decide and make the choices.


----------



## babolottino (Jan 17, 2019)

thanks for the precious suggestion, how would you improve it, how would you do it to make it more robust and effective? thanks again for the valuable suggestions, what changes and improvements do you make?


----------



## DJP (Jan 17, 2019)

Consider it a prototype and test it. You will find the weakness if any.  Watch the mounting bolts as they will take the stress when the rake hits an immovable object. Did you consider buying a commercial version from the manufacturer of the machine? That might have saved you a lot of time, effort and worry. The job of clearing trees would have been completed by now so I don't see the economy in building this rake yourself. However, it's your project so enjoy it. I can't offer additional comments.


----------



## babolottino (Jan 17, 2019)

built original costs an eye of the head also used, maybe bigger bolts should be, with two steel bars and a week of work is built, drill welding machine and some other tool a pack of electrodes and much "elbow sweat oil and good will thanks however, for the right suggestions, if any friend user had any suggestions or useful advice, I invited him to submit it and to intervene thanks


----------



## Wizard69 (Jan 20, 2019)

Not knowing more specifics I can’t say much however one thing does pop into mind.  

I would design it such that thebufket slips into the time assembly easil and then is fastened in place somehow. Possibly a chain binder to lock it to the bucket.  The idea here is just to keep it from falling off.  The last thing I’d would want to do is to bolt it in place every time it is needed.


----------

